

Ask HN: What are the best songs to listen to while cranking out code? - venturefizz

I'm doing a survey and wanted to get a sense for the most popular songs or types of music that everyone listens to while cranking out code.
======
rman666
I prefer Electronica while drinking Mt. Dew.

~~~
venturefizz
Thanks for your feedback - I appreciate it.

------
dangrossman
I'm most productive in silence.

~~~
venturefizz
Thanks!

------
denzil_correa
I like to play this song :

